# Frost Customs



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*
Here's some work by Frost Customs out of SE Dallas, TX.*

The paletero cart -
He found this cart in the trash and restored it. Did body work, patterns, gold leaf, pinstripes, Multi-kandi, flakes, airbrushed and made the lids for it.

























































Shine's 68 Conv
Body work, paint, patterns, airbrushing and painted rims done by Frost. Painted this one in the garage.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Let me know how I can help you get a restocked on the flake you'll need for any up comming jobs.. I'll hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Jr's Bike
Did body work, Kandi, airbrush, painted the rims, airbrushed the carpet by Frost

















































Mural of downtown Dallas 
Fiberglass molded trunk piece









Rollin Malo Rims, gold leafed and pinstriped -Just the Rims for 2008 Las Vegas Super show


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Pez's 66
Painted, patterns, silver leafed, pinstriped by Frost









































































Model Cars


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Pedro's bike
airbrushing, leafing, pinstriping by Frost

















































Race Car
Painted Kandy Blue, Body work, Mural and patterns
















































Frost's Bike
body work, pinstriping, leafing, airbrushig


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

airbrushed rims:

































Monte:Kandi, pinstripe, airbrush, patterns:

















































65 Impala Cov -collaboration with JB Kustoms
Silver leafed and pinstriped


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Heres some pictures of my truck -it was the old rat trap. Originally painted by CandyMan Customs of Corpus Christi. Truck parked in the driveway for over 10 years with no carport or car cover. Had completely faded, peeling, had dents, but wanted to keep the same look so fixed the dents, chips, body work, added more patterns, graphics, pinstriping, more flake and kandy. More chrome, interior, redid the engine, airbags.


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Convertible Caddy I did awhile back-
Did bodywork, molded the trunk, painted,silver leafed, pinstriped, murals, painted the rims. But I did not pick those rims....


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Kandy painted, and pinstriped these trikes to give them away at a christmas toy drive 2 years in a row.


























































Did this trike in 2006

























fiberglassed, painted and airbrushed this speaker box

























Helmets I painted and airbrushed


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jun 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17900685
> *Heres some pictures of my truck -it was the old rat trap. Originally painted by CandyMan Customs of Corpus Christi.  Truck parked in the driveway for over 10 years with no carport or car cover. Had completely faded, peeling, had dents, but wanted to keep the same look so fixed the dents, chips, body work, added more patterns, graphics, pinstriping, more flake and kandy. More chrome, interior, redid the engine, airbags.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

any shots of that yellow ride....who did that one?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Everything Looks Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...4_06/pix417.jpg


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/pix418.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

HE DID MY RIMS TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Really nice work homie!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Lookin mad nice in here Frost... Keep up the great work bro!!!!








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 28 2010, 09:18 AM~17905726
> *Lookin mad nice in here Frost... Keep up the great work bro!!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


x2


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

man excellent work!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Let me know how I can help you get a restocked on the flake you'll need for any up comming jobs.. I'll hook it up :biggrin:
[/quote]

Thanks will keep you in mind.

and thanks to everybody on the compliments -


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 27 2010, 09:19 PM~17901981
> *any shots of that yellow ride....who did that one?
> *


That's my car. Painted, patterns, airbrushing and leafed it. The interior pinstriping was done by frank palmer and Brandon. The outside pintriping was done by me.


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17903156
> *HE DID MY RIMS TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Cityboy- here some more pictures of your ride. 

























































Gilbert's Hopper -Bad Boyz

















Pinstriped and silver leafed both


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Red Bike - painted kandy brandy wine, and painted the rims -pinstriped, silvered and body work 









bodywork, kandy magenta and oriental blue -patterns and airbrushed carpet









Panchitos bike - body work on tank, painted and airbrushed


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jun 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17912540
> *Red Bike - painted kandy brandy wine, and painted the rims -pinstriped, silvered and body work
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

Not too many can stripe,airbrush,lay patterns and paint/body, good stuff Frost....dig the T-Bird and nice work blending in the Rat Trap..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looking good bro


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Here are more pictures of Frosts work*

Manual’s Truck



















One of Frost’s peddle cars that he pinstriped





























*Will be uploading more pictures in a bit*


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

very nice work Homie


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 1 2010, 08:53 AM~17934937
> *Here are more pictures of Frosts work
> 
> Manual’s Truck
> ...


Looking good Frost......


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody I love to paint and I try my best. Ill post more pictures, but been at the shop slaving away....


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 2 2010, 07:04 PM~17948687
> *Looking good Frost......
> *



Hey Jerry - thanks especially coming from you. just trying to keep it going


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

little boy blue








































































Lil Payasito and his bike


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Coffin I did - a while back just for the hell of it

















Pinstriped the truck and airbrushed the hood for homies autoworks


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

secret Garden
painted by LM customs -did all the pinstripe underneath the car. Redid side pinstriped orginally by Frank Palmer

















































































































Also did the show board

















Painted Kandy blue and pinstriped it

































Airbrush T.shirt


















Pinstriped this lil mini van


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

pinstriped white caddy

























Pinstriped folders









































Monte, pinstriped, gold leaf, airbrushed it. Some other shop did the body work, when I finished the car, the body work started to bubble all over- its getting redone









































pinstriped this truck for homies autoworks

















light for my bike
















Windsheild for the lowrider that i made: cut the plexiglass, painted it and airbrushed it









Some canvas I painted- airbrushed

















I did this with acrylic paint


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Here's some random stuff-

the yellow car before the patterns









The purple monte before all work

























Cake my wife gave for my birthday









Did this trophy board for Pistons and Paint in Denton-rad rod show
Cut the board, kandy painted, leafed it, airbrushed it, pinstiped it


----------



## rizzo512 (Oct 30, 2009)

nice worked enjoyed looking at rides. Liked the trike and girls caddy tata cover!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17968792
> *
> 
> Cake my wife gave for my birthday
> ...


Thats a kool cake !


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Shine's 68 Conv
Body work, paint, patterns, airbrushing and painted rims done by Frost. Painted this one in the garage.
























































































[/quote]
I HOPE MINE LOOKS AS CLEAN AS THAT WHEN ITS DONE HOMIE.. NICE WORK BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

thanks homies, got some new stuff coming out 
<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*ttt*</span>


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Pierre940 (Apr 8, 2010)

*u do some bad-ass work*


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's good Frost. Good talking to you at the Hot As Hell carshow 2 weeks ago. We'll be in touch


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Thanks on the compliment

Sin7 Good to talk to you too. Hit me up anytime


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Escalade Dually coming soon


















































































































had a little help with the interior with the legendary Frank Palmer


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

39 chevy bomb. tree fell on the roof. fixed the roof and straighted it bonded it. painted, pinstriped, patterns, gold leaf, fixed chips, reclear and buff


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 21 2010, 12:30 AM~18099063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 20 2010, 11:30 PM~18099063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw it up close..BAD ASS Paint job !!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 20 2010, 11:30 PM~18099063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 20 2010, 11:20 PM~18098946
> *39 chevy bomb. tree fell on the roof. fixed the roof and straighted it bonded it. painted, pinstriped, patterns, gold leaf, fixed chips, reclear and buff
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

more pics coming soon


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 29 2010, 12:42 PM~18174475
> *more pics coming soon
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 22 2010, 09:03 AM~18110308
> *
> 
> I saw it up close..BAD ASS Paint job !!!!
> *



:|


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice meeting you and your girl on Sunday... Hope you liked the pics I took!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 11:18 PM~18276560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool pic


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 04:18 PM~18276560
> *Nice meeting you and your girl on Sunday... Hope you liked the pics I took!
> 
> 
> ...


*These pictures are great!!! Thanks for sharing- It was nice meeting you too-hope to see you at the next car show :biggrin: *


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

*thanks for the pics, you throw down, it was good meeting you*


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BDAN239 (Feb 10, 2010)

wht you charging to spray a candy??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT BOMB THE UNDERTAKER!!! BADDEST RANFLA AT THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW I THINK!!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

NICE CLEAN WORK....LOOKS DAM GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BDAN239_@Aug 19 2010, 07:19 PM~18356241
> *wht you charging to spray a candy??
> *


*depends if it needs bodywork or is it ready to spray*


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

thanks Oso, thanks solostyle_68 thanks homies


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 23 2010, 07:30 PM~18388319
> *thanks Oso, thanks solostyle_68 thanks homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

:biggrin: ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18502906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

you get down homie


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is a pic from some rims I had Frost paint for me....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Aug 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18388241
> *depends if it needs bodywork or is it ready to spray
> *


they are never ready to spray, i hate to hear those words over the phone.......goodstuff frost , hows things in over on your side of town..


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Sep 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18606970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 09:16 PM~18502906
> *
> 
> 
> ...





speechless...badass... :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Chris's bike getting redone









cutlass pinstriped a while back also did the fleetwood next to it

















redid the rollerz only globe, was peeling and the ring was broke

















Rollerz only beach cruiser painted candy green with white pinstiping


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 21 2010, 10:01 PM~18627922
> *they are never ready to spray, i hate to hear those words over the phone.......goodstuff frost , hows things in over on your side of town..
> *


Thanks, Hey whats up Jerry how you been, its going good over here there is something always going on, not enough time in the day. Seen you at 979 the beat but didnt get a chance to talk to you.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Oct 5 2010, 09:15 AM~18740365
> *Thanks, Hey whats up Jerry how you been, its going good over here there is something always going on, not enough time in the day. Seen you at 979 the beat but didnt get a chance to talk to you.
> *


Things are good,always good when i am painting away, saw your line up at the show, first time i have seen them in person, looked real good, nice to see the RO Globe get redone, that thing got beat up and needed some love, came out nice......if your ever on the east side, swing on by ...


----------



## primo507 (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP FROST ? IM JUST AN ADMIRER OF YOUR WORK, ISEE YOU AROUN THE WAY IM FROM PLEASANT GROVE RIGHT DOWN THE WAY HOMIE. LOVIN YOUR WORK. KEEP IT UP HOMIE FOR REALS. GOD BLESS!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

man bad ass work homie were u located would like to take my car to u and see what we could work out


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT 


Any new projects coming out Frost Customs for 2011?







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Jun 27 2010, 01:09 PM~17898506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Frost my friend Hugo shot these of your Paleta mobile.....


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 14 2011, 11:28 PM~19872630
> *Frost my friend Hugo shot these of your Paleta mobile.....
> 
> 
> ...



Great pixz. Hands down sik work by frost


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 14 2011, 10:28 PM~19872630
> *Frost my friend Hugo shot these of your Paleta mobile.....
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKED IT  THIS MANS GOT SKILLZ!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 14 2011, 11:28 PM~19872630
> *Frost my friend Hugo shot these of your Paleta mobile.....
> 
> 
> ...


*ME GANASTE RAUL, I JUST SAW THIS TOPIC FOR FROST.......GOOD JALE RIGHT HERE!!!!*


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I haven't had a chance to get on here, just been working and trying to bring out new projects. I need to upload the pictures and should be posting soon. Thanks Rivi for posting the pics!


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 1 2011, 01:26 PM~19756628
> *NICE WORK BRO.  KEEP IT UP!
> *



Thanks. It was cool meeting you in Houston for Shorty's Benefit. I didnt get a chance to really talk to you but hope to see you in Dallas soon!


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 04:48 PM~19934460
> *ME GANASTE RAUL, I JUST SAW THIS TOPIC FOR FROST.......GOOD JALE RIGHT HERE!!!!
> *



Thanks for the pics. Yall have some sweet rides


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Mar 8 2011, 09:48 AM~20041429
> *Thanks for the pics. Yall have some sweet rides
> *


*
THE AVIENTAS BRO, WISH I WOULD HAVE MET YOU AT SHORTYS BENEFIT! BE SAFE ON THE TRIP IF YOU COME TO OUR SHOW!!*


----------



## Smittay (Aug 9, 2010)

> Pez's 66
> Painted, patterns, silver leafed, pinstriped by Frost
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

pics aint to good shop was really dark


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Just airbrushed 7 foot Jesus for St.Cecilia church in dallas


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

214Frost said:


> Just airbrushed 7 foot Jesus for St.Cecilia church in dallas
> 
> 
> View attachment 349749
> View attachment 349748


sweet work


----------



## elcora31 (Oct 1, 2009)

hey Mr. Frost call me 678-933-3696 mas jale???


----------



## papabeardsanjuan (Jul 14, 2011)

do u have a number frost


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Spanglish life painted by my homie Jr and pinstriped and some leafing by me


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

STILL LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------

